
Did NASA Accidentally “Nuke” Jupiter? - quakeguy
http://enterprisemission.com/NukingJupiter.html
======
walrus01
This is ridiculous tinfoil hat bullshit - a radioisotope thermoelectric
generator with encapsulated pellets is NOTHING like a "fat man" design atomic
bomb.

~~~
quakeguy
Absolutely right, Rich Hoagland as author alone is a big warning, i just
posted it to have confirmation from some guys who know better that this is BS.

Is this allowed here?

------
tristanj
Nope. The Galileo spacecraft only carried 7.8 kilograms of Plutonium. That
blue smudge is about the size of planet earth. There's no way that amount of
plutonium made a cloud that big.

